# HD 6470M vs Nvidia 630M



## Gauravs90 (May 9, 2012)

Hi... I'm going to buy a laptop for a friend and want to know which is graphics is faster?

2GB Nvidia 630M or 1GB HD Raedon 6470M


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

GT 630M = GT 540M. It is much faster than HD 6470.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (May 10, 2012)

Diff b/w amd 6770 and nvidia gt630 according to video and gaming


----------



## Empirial (May 14, 2012)

Sorry for interruption but how fast is AMD Radeon 6490M 1GB DDR5 compared to Nvidia GT610M 1GB DDR3?


----------



## ico (May 15, 2012)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Diff b/w amd 6770 and nvidia gt630 according to video and gaming


HD 6770M is ~50% faster than GT 630M in gaming. I hope you were talking about the laptop parts. M is important.



Empirial said:


> Sorry for interruption but how fast is AMD Radeon 6490M 1GB DDR5 compared to Nvidia GT610M 1GB DDR3?


HD 6490M GDDR5 is much faster than GT 610M DDR3.


----------

